# New Cumberland Dam



## shooter43

Gonna try NC Dam tomorrow for first time. Temperature is over 32 & Cabin fever is here so I gotta go somewhere!! Any suggestions on W. Va. or Ohio side & where can I find live bait (minnows) in the area. Any help is appreciated. Thanks all.

shooter


----------



## eyecatcher929

i have called the entire area and noone has bait, i had to go all the way to Columbiana, Oh. to get some minnows @ Red's. We usually sein or drop net them but haven't had time so far this winter. Good luck. The WV side is a walk of about a mile, the Oh side is easy access. IF it were me for the 1st time i would fish the Oh side and if you do any good, then try WV side, but you need to pay attention to when the gates are open over there for the best results. I personally don't waist my time going to the WV because i do so well on the Oh side. On that note we did ok about 3 weeks to 5 weeks ago down there but haven't done quite as well do to the increasing barge traffic, switching currents and rising water level. If you go let us know how u do!


----------



## shooter43

Eyecatcher, thanks for the info. I will take your advice & try the Ohio side, & I guess I'll bring some local minnows with me.


----------



## eyecatcher929

Went to New Cumberland this evening from 5:30 - 8:00pm. Caught 5 keeper walleye from 15" to 20 1/2". also caught 2 small sauger and missed more than a dozen.


----------



## puterdude

Eyecatcher nice batch of eyes there.I am sure that would break the winter boredum.Congrats on the catch!


----------



## legendaryyaj

Isnt regulations 18"+ and limit of two?


----------



## Hatchetman

Not ifyour fishing from the Ohio shore. In a boat or off he W. Va. bank it's 18 and 2


----------



## shooter43

Hey eyecatcher missed you by about an hour. I didn't do any good but great weather for January fishing. Nice bunch of fish, congrats.

shooter


----------



## Procraftboats21

yeah as stated above, I hope you were on the OH side of the river. nice mess of fish though.


----------



## IChaser

If you put a boat in on the Ohio side will all liscenses as a Ohio angler wouldn't you fall under the Ohio regs.?

I don't believe West Virgina has full control of the river.


----------



## eyecatcher929

The only time you abide by Ohio regulations is when you are standing on the Ohio shoreline, that's it. The river is part of the state of WV between our states. All regulations for WV apply when when fishing from a boat reguardless of the state liscense your boat or you have. No 2 ways about it. IF you have doubts call the DNR for either state they will tell you the samething. The reason the walleye regulations are different from the western unit is because Ohio and WV have not come to an agreement like they did with Kentucky & Indiana. I personally respect WV regulations but i just don't fish over there due to the long walk. When i fish the Ohio side (which i always do) I keep no walleye under 15" even though Ohio regulations don't require you to. I also don't keep alot of females just to try and help out the population. I see alot of people keep everything they catch and i can't stand it. That is what hurts the numbers. I have caught alot more walleye this year already than in years past, with alot better quality of fish. So obviously WV regulations are working. I do wish it was not such a long walk to fish WV side of the dam cause i would like to try it agian. I haven't been over there for years.


----------



## eyecatcher929

Shooter43, maybe i will catch u there another time. Procraft i was on th ohio side. If i were to fish WV i absolutely abide by there rules. I don't believe in trying to cheat the system, unfortunately not everone does the right thing. I never fish from a boat only because that river scares me, so i just stay on the shore where i know i am safe, lol.


----------



## IChaser

Gotcha.

Sounds like it should be called the West Virgina River.LOL 

Walleye out of that river don't taste the same as the inland lakes anyway. Inland lakes eyes have a better taste. I won't eat the river fish but when the bite is on the action at the river can't be beat.


----------



## Mr. Moony

W.V. has a stocking program going on right now in the Ohio river. They took a native river walleye from the New river which runs thru W.V. and planted this walleye strain in the Ohio river hoping it does better than the lake walleye they stocked. And now Pike island pool, Hannible pool and New Cumberland pool are the 3 best pools on the 981 miles of the Ohio river for walleye. I personally have noticed an increase in the walleye on the river the last couple of years. Possibly due to their stocking efferts, keep up the good work W.V.!


----------



## IChaser

Makes sense. 

If they put the fish in they should be able to dictate the limits. Doesn't make sense that they don't agree. They should split the difference and make it six like most lakes are now.


----------



## Procraftboats21

I will batter inland walleyes and walleyes and sauger from the river and mix them up. Not a chance you could tell the difference. We've done it before.


----------



## Hatchetman

I agree 100%. Have done it on many occasions and no one knew the difference. In fact Ive found that the river eyes taste better than the Erie eyes....


----------



## Mr. Moony

ohio river groceries nothing like it


----------



## bummer1219

hello all if any body out here is headed up to the ohio river to walleye fish any of the dams there and would'nt mind a tag along to help pay for the trip i'd love to give it a try I live in toledo but could meet you just about anywhere please contact me at [email protected] thanks


----------



## cadyshac

I always get a kick out of the guys who say the river fish taste like motor oil or for whatever reason they just dont taste right. If you dont want to eat river fish dont eat them, I wouldn't eat them frequently either but once in awhile???? I'll take my chances. Where did the fish at Krogers come from anyway?? Aren't the consumption advisories for lake Erie and the big O basically the same? Lake Superior appears to be pristine but still has pretty restrictive consumption advisories. All of the crap we generate and then "dispose of" runs downhill and ends up in the water somewhere......... now I feel better, thanks.
Cady


----------



## IChaser

I'll keep throwin them back in for you guys.


----------



## eyecatcher929

Buddy, as close as you live to the Maumee River, i wouldn't waiste my time coming down here to fish for these walleyes. You will be greatly disappointed. UNLESS your just out to try someplace new then by all means giver hell man. But Quality wise you have the greatest walleye fishery for a river in North America bro. I have fished that river numerous times and have yet to not be amazed at what i see & catch everytime i have been there. Anytime you make the trip down this way, shoot me a message and let me know and i will be happy to hook up with you.


----------



## husky hooker

hows the handicap access to the ohio side for a jazzy chair??? thanks


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

Pretty much non existant unless it had 4 wheel drive...
River has been pretty high I see it everyday when I drive into the Sammis plant. Looks as if its dropping slightly


----------



## owfisher

I just recently moved into the area and was just curious as to how I can get to the WV side of the lock. Is there anyone out there that can help me out with this. Need to fish bad!1!!!


----------



## eyecatcher929

They tell you that you can eat more fish out of the river than out of Lake Erie. The PCB and mercury levels in the lake get worse and worse every year. They tell you 1 meal a month out of the lake. The river is 1 meal a month for walleye or sauger over 18". 2 to 3 meals a month for fish under "18. As for the people who say they can taste the difference, well your nuts. There is no possible way. Like someone else said before me, i have battered and baked fish from the river and inland lakes such as erie, berlin, mosquito and noone knows the difference...period. But if you don't want to eat them be sure and put them back because there are alot of us out there that will.


----------



## eyecatcher929

i cant remember where to park over there it has been so long, but if your ever interested in fishing the Ohio side shoot me a PM and maybe we can hook up.


----------



## IChaser

The taste of the walleye in the river seems to be a sensitive topic. 

Never said they tasted "bad", like "motor oil" or that anyone was "nuts" for eating them. To me I can taste a small difference just like I can with walleyes caught in the summer vs ones caught on the ice or cold water. A 15" fish also tastes a bit different than a 28" fish. I catch them everywhere and eat them allot. 

Fresh fish is going to taste better than fish that was frozen for 6 months. 

I broil mine and try not to never freeze them. Frozen fillets than are fried up probably don't have too much difference once soaked in oil or butter together.

That just my opinion. This time of year the walleyes coming off the ice on a lake like Mosquito are amoung the best I've ever eaten.


----------



## Procraftboats21

I'm just excited to see the rookie jig fisherman down there this year. Cast after cast they are re-tying. Its a thing of beauty until they figure out they don't need 1oz jigs 

Its on the same lines of people calling sauger, saugeye. 

Or keeping walleye under 18'' and then getting a ticket. Saw that happen a lot last year partially due to me turning them in, but that's what they get. scum bags.


----------



## eyecatcher929

i think it is hirarious also to watch those newby's doing that to. And it really pisses them off when they are retying every other cast and your 50 feet away catching fish every other cast. As for the sauger/saugeye thing i gave up trying to explain that years ago...lol.


----------



## john5841

Procraftboats21 said:


> I'm just excited to see the rookie jig fisherman down there this year. Cast after cast they are re-tying. Its a thing of beauty until they figure out they don't need 1oz jigs
> 
> Its on the same lines of people calling sauger, saugeye.
> 
> Or keeping walleye under 18'' and then getting a ticket. Saw that happen a lot last year partially due to me turning them in, but that's what they get. scum bags.


you are such a nice guy takeing time to help plp out never know it maybe you someday that needs help or you may be one of them plp that was borned knowing everthing unlike the rest of us


----------



## eyecatcher929

well they have the ability to stop by and ask questions like i did years ago just like anyone else. If they think they know it all already or are too hung up on their pride to ask then so be it. Noone ever came up to me no matter where i have fished and said "hey maybe if you did this you would be more sucessful". So it is their problem not mine or any other experienced fishermans. IF someone came to me and ask me some questions i am happy to help people out...to an extent. I wont give away all my sectrets but i will help them out. I have done it that way for years.


----------



## fishhunter24

has anyone been fishing the ohio side lateley would like to go down some time this week


----------



## husky hooker

water level is around 17 ft and going down,should be ok to fish the weekend if you can handle the cold. its going down slow.


----------



## Muskarp

legendaryyaj said:


> Isnt regulations 18"+ and limit of two?


I just looked at the WV regs. And it says 18" and 2 fish for walleye. No size and 10 fish for saugeye and sauger. The fish eyecatcher has pictured appear to be saugeye. It seems they are trying to control the saugeye and maintain the genetically unique strand of walleye they have identified in those pools. I could be wrong but that's what I got from the Ohio River Management Plan they have posted on their website.

I just looked at Ohio's regs. online and they don't even have walleye for the Eastern Unit. It just says suageye and suager. What's up with that?


----------



## Mr. Moony

look like all walleye to me,plus i think they were from the ohio side nothing illegal there


----------



## Muskarp

Mr. Moony said:


> look like all walleye to me,plus i think they were from the ohio side nothing illegal there


Well if they are walleye it might be illegal because Ohio's regs. only show the species that both states agree on and walleye is not in the regs. (at least online). So if they are walleye you might have to follow WV's regs.


----------



## Mr. Moony

say whhhhhat !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muskarp

Mr. Moony said:


> say whhhhhat !!!!!!!!!!


Read your regulations! Where do you see Ohio says it's OK to keep any size "WALLEYE" in the Ohio River between WV and Ohio. It doesn't. I just checked the written version also. They both only say sauger/saugeye. Interesting!!!!


----------



## Mr. Moony

If your fishing from ohio shoreline you are allowed 10 walleye 10 sauger 10 saugeye singily or agg. Which means 10 on your stringer you take more than 10 your crushing rocks for 2 to 10 no size limit on fish


----------



## Fish Assassin

West Virginia definately don't control the whole river. Better hope those walleye stay upstream because your allowed ten of those if fishing from either Ohio/Kentucky portion of the river with no size limit.


----------



## Muskarp

Mr. Moony said:


> If your fishing from ohio shoreline you are allowed 10 walleye 10 sauger 10 saugeye singily or agg. Which means 10 on your stringer you take more than 10 your crushing rocks for 2 to 10 no size limit on fish


Post the link because the ODNR site I have DOES NOT SAY walleye!!!!!!


----------



## Fish Assassin

Moony sounds like your expertise is being questioned by the karp. I don't think they have to worry about being extinct. Hopefully those tasty filets swim down stream to the "ten spot.". Once they get to the bank some won't go back.


----------



## Muskarp

Fish Assassin said:


> West Virginia definately don't control the whole river. Better hope those walleye stay upstream because your allowed ten of those if fishing from either Ohio/Kentucky portion of the river with no size limit.


Yeah, It's nice to see they can play nice together and not leave room for interpretation like OH and WV waters do.


----------



## Mr. Moony

They must have forgot that part,they don't want to make it to clear can't generate money that way.


----------



## Muskarp

Mr. Moony said:


> They must have forgot that part,they don't want to make it to clear can't generate money that way.


That's exactly what I'm starting to think. These regs. are shady!!!


----------



## Fish Assassin

I thought I seen that in the odnr book. I don't uderatand why it would be different the river is the river.


----------



## husky hooker

we talked to 2 game wardens down at pike, and even hachetman will tell you. on the ohio side you can keep 10 of either one,walleye,saugeye or sauger. or ten of these togeather.they should change the book this year and get it printed right. thats what they told us.i had a problem with this too. mr moody has been around and he know s his crap too!!


----------



## Procraftboats21

10 on the OHIO SIDE, sauger, saugeye or walleye. COMBINED!

10 on the W.V SIDE, sauger and saugeye combined

2 walleye over 18'' on the W.V SIDE.

Its really not that hard, let me see you keep undersized walleyes on the W.V side and see what happens. I'm sure the guys I turned in last year were not happy with me but its not like I didn't give them a warning to release them off their stringer.


----------



## Muskarp

Procraftboats21 said:


> 10 on the OHIO SIDE, sauger, saugeye or walleye. COMBINED!


Yeah, I think all of us that grew up in the Valley know that's what it should be. However, our (Ohio) regulations, do not mention "walleye". So there is room for interpretation. So it's really not that easy!! That's all I'm saying. You're missing my point.


----------



## husky hooker

well,i would be going to court if i wouldn t asked them about it. they would have a hard time in there if a person read and went by the written law......really stupid in my book.should be more clear to newbies.


----------



## eyecatcher929

If someone would have read the post i put in before it told you WHY it doesnt say walleye for the eastern unit, Ohio and WV can not come to an agreement on walleye regulations. My buddy is a game warden and he told me. He also told me to call the ODNR or WVDNR and they will tell you the samething. Another thing people need to keep in mind when you get your regulation book every year in Ohio, not all the full regulations are in there. It is just a simplified smashed down version of the Ohio revised codes. If you want to know the complete regulations, then go the ODNR website and read them. 
And yes every fish i caught in those pictures was walleye. There might be a sauger in 1 of my other pictures. So whoever thought they were sauger or saugeye maybe you should get yourself a species chart so you know what they look like. And yes procraft and husky hooker and Mr. mooney are absolutely correct on the regulations. I dont understand why you want to argue about them when 3 different people tell you what they are. And NONE of the regulations are open for interpetation, because it is the outdoorsmans responsibility to know the regulations...period. That is what the DNR will tell you, and i know for a fact that is what the court will tell you.If you question the regulations you need to call the DNR office in Columbus, thats what they are there for, not that difficult.


----------



## eyecatcher929

Man i tell you, this post was dead for a while, and i go to work and come home to find out it exploded with activity.


----------



## ssv1761982

I am no expert, I just like to fish. (I am not bad mouthing anybody, I would really like to know the difference)

I thought:

Walleye are a solid color with a white tip on the tail.

Saugeye have the white tip but also are blotchy or have a camo type look. 

Sauger have the camo look with no white tip on the tail.

3 of those look like saugeyes to me. I am sure somebody will set me straight on this.


----------



## Fish Assassin

Procraft, you should change your name to the "Walleye Protector." You seem to get all bent out of shape over a fish in a body of water that you have no control over. You better hold onto them in WV because if they come between Ohio and KY I am certain that they won't be released from any stringer. By the looks of Moony's pics he has been eating well so I am certain he probably feels the same way.


----------



## Hatchetman

Muskarp, take it for what it's worth, if you are fishing from a boat on the Ohio River or from the West Virginia bank, the regs for walleye are 2 fish 18 in. or more and it doesn't matter if you are fishing with an Ohio license. If you are fishing from the Ohio bank, it's 10 walleye/saugeye/sauger either singley or in ANY combination and NO size limit. Ohio and West Va. can't get toghether on the walleye deal because just as in this post a whole bunch of people can't tell the difference between a saugeye or walleye. Take Eyecatcher's picture for example, all 5 are walleye. I may not be an expert but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express one night.


----------



## lil goose

husky hooker said:


> we talked to 2 game wardens down at pike, and even hachetman will tell you. on the ohio side you can keep 10 of either one,walleye,saugeye or sauger. or ten of these togeather.they should change the book this year and get it printed right. thats what they told us.i had a problem with this too. mr moody has been around and he know s his crap too!!


I called ohio dnr they said wva owns the whole river and ohio regs are when someone is standing on ohio ground otherwise wva regs apply. Like alot of these other newbies i was going by my ohio regs never thought they would be different than wva! The guy i talked to in akron said he was aware of the problem he told me this year they were going to coincide with wva. I personally hope they keep the walleye limit at 2 over 18". Keep the sauger they taste the same the walleye and there are alot more of them. If we take care of these walleyes it wont be long before we start seeing some ten pounders now that will be cool!


----------



## IChaser

Its really not that hard, let me see you keep undersized walleyes on the W.V side and see what happens. I'm sure the guys I turned in last year were not happy with me but its not like I didn't give them a warning to release them off their stringer. 
__________________

Personally I go fishing to relax and because it's just a part me. The game wardens get paid to do their job just like me. I think if they care about their job and the fishery they should sit on the bank and watch it or wait for people going back to their cars.

Voluntary "Barney Fife" game warden duty, especially in WV and bragging about it on line, is probably not the best thing for anyone to do. If someone is poaching in front of everyone then you probably have an idea of what your dealing with.

I've seen some real nuts who keep everything they catch and then beg me for fish I'm catching and throwing back. I tell them no but I wouldn't call anyone on them because I'm there to relax and don't need that on my mind or put anyone I there with at risk. 

If West Virgina and Ohio have such a big difference on this issue then they need to figure it out or post signs and watch the river.


----------



## Procraftboats21

I keep my limit just like everyone else, and you can bet no legal walleye makes it back to the river, but taking short ones that one day will be a keeper gets under my skin and if you don't think so well then there something wrong with you.


----------



## eyecatcher929

Just so you are aware, these all are walleyes. Walleyes have vertical distinct bars on there bodies and are for the most part are green and white. Sauger have a more gray color with dark blotches on there bodies with sometimes having a pinkish color. Just being informative.


----------



## Muskarp

eyecatcher929 said:


> Just so you are aware, these all are walleyes. Walleyes have vertical distinct bars on there bodies and are for the most part are green and white. Sauger have a more gray color with dark blotches on there bodies with sometimes having a pinkish color. Just being informative.


Just curious where you found that information? So are saugeye green with pink and gray blotches. 
Those aren't really the characteristics that are used to determine the specie in hand. So maybe you should get a new specie chart. Or even buy a college textbook that actually uses scientific data. If you want you can borrow some of mine.
There's three areas your looking at and none deal with green, gray or pink!
BTW At least three of the fish show dark blotches?!?! Obviously not as dark as they would be in 70 degree water but apparent nonetheless.


----------



## Mr. Moony

A walleye is a walleye, a sauger is a sauger, a saugeye is a saugeye, a horse is a horse of course.


----------



## Muskarp

Mr. Moony said:


> A walleye is a walleye, a sauger is a sauger, a saugeye is a saugeye, a horse is a horse of course.


 True Dat! Now just learn how to tell the difference!


----------



## Mr. Moony

Catch a few thousand more, and you will know the difference


----------



## eyecatcher929

well muscarp, i think you need to actually go out and catch some walleye and sauger and saugeye and maybe u will SEE the freakin difference. I dont need a picture or a book to tell me what they are. Maybe you should read some of your own books and learn a little bit about telling a species apart from another. I have been catching walleyes and sauger for many many years, and i dont need a college education to tell, i have plenty of common sense. A little extra actually if you need some, and it sounds a little bit like you do.

By the sounds of it you already know it all or just want to argue with everyone about it, so maybe we all should just ask you for all the answers.


----------



## eyecatcher929

i hear ya Mr. Mooney !!!!!!!!


----------



## Muskarp

Mr. Moony said:


> Catch a few thousand more, and you will know the difference


If you guys are soo sure of yourselves why are you getting offended by little old ignorant me! I mean you guys are so knowlegeable. Tell me what your looking at that proves these are walleye.


----------



## Muskarp

eyecatcher929 said:


> well muscarp, i think you need to actually go out and catch some walleye and sauger and saugeye and maybe u will SEE the freakin difference. I dont need a picture or a book to tell me what they are. Maybe you should read some of your own books and learn a little bit about telling a species apart from another. I have been catching walleyes and sauger for many many years, and i dont need a college education to tell, i have plenty of common sense. A little extra actually if you need some, and it sounds a little bit like you do.
> 
> By the sounds of it you already know it all or just want to argue with everyone about it, so maybe we all should just ask you for all the answers.


Is that the same kind of common sense that leads people to believe that the turkeys are eating all the grouse?


----------



## Hatchetman

Remember one thing....If common sense was common, everyone would have some. This whole thing is starting to sound like the title of a book that Glenn Beck wrote. What was the title? Arguing with something or other I think....Hang in there Mr. Moony, once they are in the grease we don't care what kind of stripes or bars or whatever they have on their bodies do we. See you at Pike one of these days....


----------



## Mr. Moony

First off muskarp i am not offended at all just talkin eyes.i enjoy talkin eyes during cabin fever season.i admit i might get a little silly at times,this is pure fun to me. So please every one be kind.

Ps ~ see you at the pike hatchetman!


----------



## Mr. Moony

Technically speaking, it is kind of tough for the novice angler to deciver the difference between walleye, saugeye and sauger. The easiest to tell apart of the 3 are the walleye and sauger. The tough one is the saugeye. Because it's a cross breed of the two it can look more like its mama or it can look more like its daddy! But experience will let you know the difference. But i do believe technically speaking, its all in the pecker fin


----------



## Muskarp

Mr. Moony said:


> First off muskarp i am not offended at all just talkin eyes.i enjoy talkin eyes during cabin fever season.i admit i might get a little silly at times,this is pure fun to me. So please every one be kind.


 That's good 'cause I'm not trying to offend anyone. I'm just having some fun yankin' chains. If the snow goes easy on us this w/e the temperatures should allow us all to break this fever by next w/e with some ice action.


----------



## Mr. Moony

hatchet man should know the difference more than any one,he gets to play with every fish that come out of pike island, he's the fish survey guy for the state. sometimes we have to sneek through the woods back to the car so he don't catch us and draw attention to all the fish we have.


----------



## Fish Assassin

All taste pretty much the same to me. Once the grease is hot all are equal in my eyes. No way would I spill my guts about turning someone in over a little fish. He was probably wanting to feed his hungry kids. I know there are some "fish huggers" in the world but is it really worth it. I sure wouldn't get my rocks off turning someone in.


----------



## Muskarp

Mr. Moony said:


> hatchet man should know the difference more than any one,he gets to play with every fish that come out of pike island, he's the fish survey guy for the state. sometimes we have to sneek through the woods back to the car so he don't catch us and draw attention to all the fish we have.


So what are they Hatchet? If they are the freshly planted walleye that WV has been putting in there for the last five years or so. Which they likely are! I think they (WV's) should be the one's offended. They are paying for them and we are getting the hand out (with no size limit from the Ohio shore). Sounds like welfare! Wait are the Democrats in office?


----------



## Mr. Moony

Hatchetman said:


> Muskarp, take it for what it's worth, if you are fishing from a boat on the Ohio River or from the West Virginia bank, the regs for walleye are 2 fish 18 in. or more and it doesn't matter if you are fishing with an Ohio license. If you are fishing from the Ohio bank, it's 10 walleye/saugeye/sauger either singley or in ANY combination and NO size limit. Ohio and West Va. can't get toghether on the walleye deal because just as in this post a whole bunch of people can't tell the difference between a saugeye or walleye. Take Eyecatcher's picture for example, all 5 are walleye. I may not be an expert but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express one night.


hatchet man has probly turned in by now so i will speak for him


----------



## IChaser

They are clearly Walleye. 

And like everyone says you just need to fish the river enough to know the difference. 

Walleye and sauger are easy to tell apart but the saugeye can be real confusing and where you're getting hung up. Thing is there aren't a whole lot of saugeye in the river that get caught compared to walleye and sauger and when you do it's hard to tell the difference as they are a hybrid of the two and can be alot of variations. Only way to explain it is to catch enough walleye and sauger you know the difference. Same thing goes for hybrid and white bass. 

Also alot of guys say they catch saugeye at other lakes but they are true walleye.

Also Ohio and West Virginia need to work the walleye thing out. It seems crazy to get bent out of shape over walleye that are being kept 10 at a time on one side and only be allowed 2 of 18" on the same stretch of water. Hate to see someone get caught in the middle of a mess. What if I'm on my phone calling home and the next minute the warden shows up saying they just got called. It puts everyone there in a bad spot. They pay these guys enough and give them new trucks to drive around in to deal with it. They may like the fact that it is like the above so they can get the fine money.


----------



## Hatchetman

The 5 in the picture are walleye. These walleye are some of the prettiest I've ever seen with the type of markings they have. West Virginia is stocking a pure strain from one of it's rivers and these may be the offspring. The only thing I know is did not see any yellow or gold phase walleye, just this very nicely marked , I guess you would say blue phase walleye. A very nice clean looking fish. I don't know if these are the stockers and their offspring or not, just guessing. 
As Mr. Moony said, I did handle a couple thousand or so last year at Pike Island and a few at New Cumberland. I did see him slithering through the weeds up over the bank to get away from me a time or two. Take what he says to the bank, he knows his sh.. . He is one of a very few walleye/saugeye fisherman that will share his knowledge with you so pay attention....That's it....Pete


----------



## Streamhawk

Here are some pics to show the difference.

1st Pic: Sauger: Like the walleye, the sauger has a long, roundish body, a forked tail, canine teeth and large, glassy eyes. A light-reflective coating behind the retina gives the eye a milky glow. As in the walleye, this is an adaptation to feeding at night and in dim light. On its back and sides the sauger is olive-gray to brown or tan with a brassy tinge. Its back is crossed by three or four distinct, dark saddle markings, which extend down the sides. Its belly is white. It has two separate dorsal fins, the first with 12 or 13 spines, the second with two spines on its front end. The dorsal fins have small dark spots that form lengthwise rows. This characteristic is absent in walleyes. The sauger does not have a white tip on its lower tail, as does the walleye. There is no dark blotch at the back corner of the sauger&#8217;s first dorsal fin, which the walleye has. The sauger does have a dark blotch at the base of its pectoral fin, which spills onto the fin itself. The sauger is generally a smaller fish than the walleye, reaching three to five pounds and 15 to 20 inches, but normally weighing only a pound or so. Female saugers of all ages are larger than the males.

2nd Pic Saugeyes have variable body markings and coloration, but generally look like the sauger, with saddles and blotches more subdued. In saugeyes, membranes of the spinous dorsal fin have distinct spots similar to those of a sauger. A black blotch is also usually present at the posterior base of the spinous dorsal fin, like the walleye. In saugeyes, a white spot is usually present at the tip of the lower caudal fin, also similar to walleyes.

3rd Pic: Walleyes have a long, roundish body, a forked tail and sharp canine teeth in their jaws. The large eye is glassy and reflects light at night. The dorsal fin is separated into two parts, the front portion with 12 to 16 spines, the rear portion with one or two short spines and the rest, soft rays. The anal fin has one or two spines. Walleyes vary in color, ranging from a bluish gray to olive-brown to golden-yellow, with dark-on-light mottling. Side scales may be flecked with gold. Irregular spots on the sides can join to make a vague barred pattern. The belly is light-colored or white.

Hope this helps, and that no one gets a fine for mis-identificaiton. Keep the lines tight !!!


----------



## husky hooker

i think the easiest way i can tell the wallys from the sauger is the dots in their top fins.their maps in their skin. i don t care what the saugeye look like to hard to tell.all taste as good as some ol erie walleye,PUT IN DEEP FRYER,,,,,YEA!~!!!


----------



## isaiashortie

goin in the morning about 10 just wanted do know how the fishing has been doing and what is working good for the big walleye and sauger??? and is there any where to get minnows or shiners???


----------



## riverKing

ok, I am just here for the ID confusion. those fish in the picture are all native ohio river strain walleye stocked by WV. They are very green compared to the normal erie eyes that we are all used to seeing, and they being native to streams have more blotches to blend in.
when it comes to saugeyes, they are very uncommon in the ohio river itself. Even in the areas right around the mouth of muskingum, GMR, and scioto rivers they are uncommon. Not that many make it all the way down to the ohio river from the lakes and those that do are not seen that much because there are so many sauger.
what I am saying here is, if you think you got a saugeye out of the ohio river, get a new fish ID chart.
also, streamhawk my man whomever made that chart is an idiot, not blaming it on you just the person who drew saugeye with a spotted dorsal.
sauger have spots on the dorsal, walleye dusky dorsals with a spot at the base. Saugeye have what are best described as esclamation points along the back side of each dorsal spine.
going of off the blatches and coloration is the way vertrans occsionally get simple ID's like saugeye and sauger wrong, go with real ID traits. so dont look at the dam blotches.

and finally, there where a few eating bladebaits and jigs at certain creekmouths this weekend so go fish


----------



## Metzie

Procraft the "Walleye Protector." LOL you protect them all the way to the frying pan LOL. 

I am not sure what all the confusion is. If you are not sure what you are catching, then just release them all or don't fish. I don't think the warden will accept the statement, "I thought it was ?" 

I sure hope no one get's mad when I catch and release them all and give them sore lips LOL. Then again, maybe I will keep a few.


----------



## Diver Down

Those definetly look like walleye to me, but Id need to taste them to be sure  Its all experience like Moony said catch a few 1000 of them and it gets easy to distinguish the difference. 
Procraft I believe in ethics for sure. I have kids, its sometimes tough to explain the actions of unethical sportsman.
On the other hand I would never teach them to judge or pretend to know whats best for anyone, let alone an anonoymous fisherman and his family.


----------



## Procraftboats21

> Procraft the "Walleye Protector." LOL you protect them all the way to the frying pan LOL.


haha I like the name personally, You know how it is down there Metzie.

I've kept many limits down there, going on 15 years now. I've probably built up an immune to all the toxins


----------



## RibSplitter

I've been checking out this web site for alot of years now. Use to a guy would go out and catch a nice mess, or a big fish, take a few pics, postem on here, brag a little and for the most part tell where he caught em and what on. Anymore a guy catches his new PB bass of 5lbs and ten guys are telling him he's crazy it's lucky if it goes 3.5lbs and rippen his A$$ for keepin it. 
I've come up with an idea on how we can save the walleyes and keep all the tattle tales from turning us in to the GWs. Lets all do a pinky swear promise to not fish NC for walleyes this spring. That way nobody gets a ticket and the walleyes don't go extinct, especially since we all know that WV dnr or the OH dnr will never stock anymore of them in the river lol.
And procraft just let me tell you and EYECATCHER929 if i see you down there laughin at me for gettin snagged and retyin you'll get your skinny A$$es kicked all over them rocks.


----------



## Metzie

Oh mighty protector of the walleyes........... you better watch if you ever have children, they may come out with 5 legs and 3 eyes on one side of their head


----------



## Metzie

Whoohoo......Game On! Snagging and Retying.........Ohio River fishing at it's best! 

I agree Ribsplitter. What about the honest guy. I guess because a fisherman are all "LIARS" everyone is lumped into this group. Pics tell the real story! 

As for procraft laughing at you.....don't take it to heart because we all do it! 
Laugh that is


----------



## Fish Assassin

If I see anyone speeding to get there to protect the walleye I am calling the police!!


----------



## Metzie

Montagc, you can bet I wont stand by and watch without saying something and making a call. I got mr green jeans on speed dial!!!! I may even take their picture...........smile!!


----------



## Procraftboats21

nothing like personal attacks against me 

its fine, i don't mind taking heat for doing what is right and turning poachers in.


----------



## RibSplitter

I really don't care if somebody wants to be a tattle tale or not. Don't have nothin against the boys in green either, they have a job to do like everybody else, so let THEM do it. You all want to be a part time game warden go ahead...I just wish there were more guys like you on neighborhood watches i bet there wouldn't be any crime.
It's just a guy shows a pic of a few fish he caught and the first thing "better hope you was on the ohio side or i might havta tell on you." And then "well if your to stupid to know the difference to bad." It's like instead of saying "nice catch" or "great fish" "it's no way it's that big." Boy the comroddery is overwhelming. 
The fishing is better now than it has been in 30yrs and still getting better, i've got better things to worry about than somebody keeping a couple extra walleye.
And i've been a member of this site for years, just got logged out and couldn't remember my password, so i just made a new screen name since i have a different web address.


----------



## Metzie

Straight from the WV Reg Web Site. 

WALLEYE
Minimum Size Limit
Rivers
1. All walleye under 18 inches long must be returned to the
water at once.
2. Daily creel limit of 2 walleye.
3. Measure fish from the tip of snout to the end of tail. See
Measuring Fish on page 4.
4. To release a deeply hooked or gill-hooked fish, cut the line
5 to 6 inches above the lure.
Cheat, Kanawha, New, and Ohio

Better know your Waldo's!! You never know who the guy is standing next to you


----------



## RibSplitter

I'm not try'in to attack anybody here. If thats the way you want to be procraft that's fine, just bet you don't get invited to many fish frys. And i'm not say'in ignore the regs either. Just say'in i don't think the walleye are going to be hurt buy somebody who maybe not knowing its a walleye keeping it. People have been fishing for hundreds of years before there were any regs and their still here.


----------



## riverKing

actually we did manage to almost completely wipe out walleye from the ohio river, only now with stocking, improving conditions and regs are they coming back.
ethics are big, we need to get over the fact that for some people the limits are not ethical, others think there should be no limits. weather or not you agree with the regs, or your misinformed about them. they are the law.

now, can someone please tell me if they are gettin any fish over there now because I am sick of you people arguing are you guys in the senate or somthing


----------



## st.slippy

A lot of you guys are being pretty cruel about misidentifying fish. I find it hard to believe that you've never misidentified a fish. Also if there are walleye and there are sauger, although it might not be incredibly common, wouldn't it make sense that there are saugeye, and not necessarily from stocked lakes. If fish can interbreed and then say a saugeye could breed with a walleye or a sauger and you get a fish that resembles more of one than the other. I know there are distinctions that should allow people to tell the difference, but misidentifying a fish doesn't make you an idiot. There are a lot of variations within a species and educated people arguing about a fish being one or the other, especially on this sight.


----------



## acklac7

RibSplitter said:


> And procraft just let me tell you and EYECATCHER929 if i see you down there laughin at me for gettin snagged and retyin you'll get your skinny A$$es kicked all over them rocks.


Long live OGF in the dead of winter....


----------



## ChrisB

Glad to see WV taking there turn in stocking the Ohio more. Ohio and Kentucky have stocked millions of wipers and saugers in the past. To bad I fish down here in Cincinnati and can't get any WV hawgs with consistentcy, just a two or three pounder after 10 or 20 cigars! Gotta love those things.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

Many people have an attachment to the Ohio River, me included, and we want to protect that resource. My dad used to tell me of the days when all you could catch were carp and cats in the river because they were the only fish that could tolerate the conditions. Now the OR is a pretty good fishery and I hope it only gets better. Without rules there chaos and if you can't tell the difference between a walleye and a sauger thats a "you" problem not a "me" problem. I have no problem calling someone in who has 5 or 6 walleye on a stringer in WV. Ignorance doesn't excuse you from the law. I have caught thousands of sauger and walleye from Pike Island and they are pretty easy to tell apart. If you can't ID it let it go, that way you save yourself from the hassel. In most cases, if you catch a few you'll probably catch more.

Jake


----------



## lil goose

I'll tell you i have been fishing n/c locks & dams for the past 6 years hard and i dont think i have seen as many people fishing as i have respond to this post! As far as identifying saugers walleye saugeye if it has a white tip on its tail just consider it a walleye! That saves the confusion. In some cases it may take a biologist to tell the difference so to be on the safe side if it has a white tip on its tail it needs to be 18" long to keep! By the way this years ohio regs do not even mention walleye that should make for some interesting conversation!


----------



## eyecatcher929

Well buddy if you would have read this entire post u would know why walleye is not in the regulations, (and has not been for the eastern unit for the past 5 years). as for turning people in i agree with turning in a poacher if i see it going on, but i don't go out of my way like some people on here to do it. As for someone wanting to kick my ass for laughing at you for snagging and retying, YES i will laugh if i see it cast after cast. I do it to my buddies and i will do it to you. I will be there so if u see me laughing feel free to bring it on, i am always ready.


----------



## crappiedude

eyecatcher929 said:


> Well buddy if you would have read this entire post u would know why walleye is not in the regulations, (and has not been for the eastern unit for the past 5 years). as for turning people in i agree with turning in a poacher if i see it going on, but i don't go out of my way like some people on here to do it. As for someone wanting to kick my ass for laughing at you for snagging and retying, YES i will laugh if i see it cast after cast. I do it to my buddies and i will do it to you. I will be there so if u see me laughing feel free to bring it on, i am always ready.


So what do you guys do for fun?


----------



## killingtime

sounds like there is going to be some UFC fight nights on the ohio this year.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo

come 2 kick someone's butt while fishing huh well just remember that ole saying DON'T BRING A FISHING POLE 2 A GUN FIGHT or was it a knife LOL
twister 

ps like american express don't leave home with out [email protected]


----------



## fallen513

I was headin' down to WV to lay some bait at my bear camp & figured I'd give the wallyz @ NC Dam a try on my way. I used my snaggin' rig because I was pressed for time & pulled about ten this size up.

Made a great lunch.


----------



## killingtime

are you sure 10 was enough.


----------



## fallen513

I woulda had more but I was runnin' out of big treble hooks & this conspicuous guy kept getting his cell phone out & motionin' in my direction.


----------



## killingtime

ah ok i didnt consider all them factors. by the way it looked to me there would not have been enough for a light brunch.


----------



## Diver Down

Hey if ya cant snag em shoot em haha. Bunch of tough guys @ that Cumberland dam. Hope you guys dont mind if I do a little fishing while yall are busy skinnin your knuckles  Wonder if well see any of these new rods?
http://


----------



## jjmac

Hey RIB-SMASHER would it be ok if I laugh at the guy who is laughing at you? I dont want my nubbin skinned while Im trying to enjoy some fishing ya know?
I will bring some extra line and some jigs in case you need em ok?
Spare my ribs ok. LoL


----------



## Mr. Moony

Diver Down said:


> Hey if ya cant snag em shoot em haha. Bunch of tough guys @ that Cumberland dam. Hope you guys dont mind if I do a little fishing while yall are busy skinnin your knuckles  Wonder if well see any of these new rods?
> http://


we could always use the zebco rocket launcher 5000 to fish the wv. side of the river from ohio. i bet with 1 oz. round ball jig she would go half mile or so.


----------



## Mr. Moony

a perfect tool for the maumee zoo.


----------

